# Movements wanted.



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

I'm looking to start actually servicing some of my own watches, but I need a couple of movements...an auto and a manual wind to practice stripping and reassembly. I've looked on ebay..and even on there they want silly prices for non working movements. I've already been down the pocket watch route and worked on the bigger movements...now its time to go smaller.

If anybody has got a couple of old movements I could use for practicefor a reasonable price, please let me know. Thanks, Rog.

Edit: 'Scrappers' are fine.


----------



## gimli (Mar 24, 2016)

My best advice is to actually just buy cheap watches that function but aren't very sought after (and perhaps don't look mint). Either russian or german, though you should find cheap swiss no-names as well.

I have to admit that I don't get to see many cheap ones on ebay. Here in eastern europe there are loads of them...

You should be able to find plenty of cheap stuff at flea markets right ?


----------



## SBryantgb (Jul 2, 2015)

Roger the Dodger said:


> I'm looking to start actually servicing some of my own watches, but I need a couple of movements...an auto and a manual wind to practice stripping and reassembly. I've looked on ebay..and even on there they want silly prices for non working movements. I've already been down the pocket watch route and worked on the bigger movements...now its time to go smaller.
> 
> If anybody has got a couple of old movements I could use for practicefor a reasonable price, please let me know. Thanks, Rog.


 I've got a couple of Goer autos you are more than welcome to. They were offered up in the pay it Forward thread (which kind of died :sadwalk: )


----------



## Foxdog (Apr 13, 2011)

AHHHHH! watch movements, thank god for that. :blush:


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

Foxdog said:


> AHHHHH! watch movements, thank god for that. :rofl:


 Yeah....should've thought of that! :laugh:


----------



## Foxdog (Apr 13, 2011)

Trouble is Rog' I've already packaged up a movement was going to send FOC! now not sure what to do with it !!!


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

I'm sure I can find you some Roger  Please PM me.


----------



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

I've still got a Unitas movement available for £10 posted:

http://www.thewatchforum.co.uk/index.php?/topic/100271-for-sale-bits-bobs-strapdialsmovement/


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

There's something in the post on its way to you Roger :thumbsup:


----------



## YouCantHaveTooManyWatches (Nov 28, 2010)

Hi Rog

i have a couple of watches that almost work ok and therefore probably just need a good service. Cheap ohe's so I was on the verge of scrapping them.

If you want them I can drop them off next time I'm driving past the end of your street?


----------

